# medication



## Jacqui1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi, I am hoping to move out to Cyprus with my husband and two teenage children (19 and 20) .... could anyone offer me advice please.. I have Multiple sclerosis and registered disabled..... I am aware that we need to get medical insurance but I cant work out if I can get all the medication I get here in the UK (my main concern is for the Botulinum Toxin injections for my bladder) .... where would I find out what costs are involved please ?? ..... My MS gets so much better when I come to Cyprus.. I would be mad not to come out


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Jacqui1 said:


> Hi, I am hoping to move out to Cyprus with my husband and two teenage children (19 and 20) .... could anyone offer me advice please.. I have Multiple sclerosis and registered disabled..... I am aware that we need to get medical insurance but I cant work out if I can get all the medication I get here in the UK (my main concern is for the Botulinum Toxin injections for my bladder) .... where would I find out what costs are involved please ?? ..... My MS gets so much better when I come to Cyprus.. I would be mad not to come out


The medicin is not listed here but can have another name. The best advice is to ask at the General hospital, next time you are here.

And be aware that the private medical insurance will not cover your MS.

You can find the medications available in CYprus and the prices here. As I said, it can have other names here

Cyprus Medicine Prices


----------



## Jacqui1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you for the info and link.. very helpful.... notice you are in Pissouri our favourite place to be


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

I have tried to find prices for Botox for bladder treatment but can't find anything. Cosmetic Botox costs between €200-€550 per treatment. I know they are different but if it's available for cosmetic purposes it will be available for medical use. It may be an idea to email or phone one of the many clinics and ask directly. Good luck 
Sharon


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

It's listed under Neurobloc on the med list baywatch attached. 
Hope that helps


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

bwfcwood said:


> I have tried to find prices for Botox for bladder treatment but can't find anything. Cosmetic Botox costs between €200-€550 per treatment. I know they are different but if it's available for cosmetic purposes it will be available for medical use. It may be an idea to email or phone one of the many clinics and ask directly. Good luck
> Sharon


I agree and exactly what I was going to suggest. Perhaps try the Blue Cross, St. George and Iasis Clinic's. I would email and call then you can see who seems really helpful and caring too before you go in. There is certainly a lot of cosmetic botox being used so I assume it will just take finding the right doctor for the medical purpose you are needing it for.


----------



## Jacqui1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you all so very much... I will check out now and ring the clinics tomorrow...exciting times


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Jacqui1 said:


> Thank you for the info and link.. very helpful.... notice you are in Pissouri our favourite place to be


We live between the village and the bay. By the ancient water dang if you know where it is


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Jacqui1 said:


> Thank you all so very much... I will check out now and ring the clinics tomorrow...exciting times


They also have Dysport here


----------



## Jacqui1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Been to stay in Pissouri many times, don't know how we have missed the water dang... know the road .... Never heard of Dysport... will have a look ... I have emailed the hospitals that bwfcwood mentioned.. so fingers crossed... we know Neil and Tracey from Pissouri divers... Son and hubby has done many courses with them.... Thanks for your info much appreciated


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Jacqui1 said:


> Been to stay in Pissouri many times, don't know how we have missed the water dang... know the road .... Never heard of Dysport... will have a look ... I have emailed the hospitals that bwfcwood mentioned.. so fingers crossed... we know Neil and Tracey from Pissouri divers... Son and hubby has done many courses with them.... Thanks for your info much appreciated


Tracy were here the other day and showed her dog. It will stay here soon


----------

